# piano competition



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Played in my first piano competition. It was a city-wide local chapter thing, the piano teachers sent their best student to compete. I was a lot less nervous than I thought I would be... although I was still extremely nervous and didn't play too steady.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Way to go!!! :banana


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

WOW. :nw 

That is amazing! 

You rock! :banana


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

Congrats!

I want to learn the violin, but just don't have the money for it right now. I think it would be pretty fun though to be able to do musical competitions.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Teacher called. I got first place and $200.

:um


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Woo hoo! Excellent! I'm so very happy for you! :yay :clap


----------



## BabyG (Nov 8, 2003)

*woo*

:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

m56 said:


> Teacher called. I got first place and $200.
> 
> :um


WOW! :boogie :boogie :boogie
Now, that's what I call speaking through your music!

If you could carry that attitude into your social endeavors, there'd be no stopping you! :yes


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Fantastic! :clap :banana


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

Cool, How many hours a day do you practice. How did you deal with being the center of attention.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

yeah, it was a rehearsal and the competition yesterday and a separate recital today, same two pieces (Bach prelude/fugue 21 in B flat major, book I, and Chopin fantaisie-impromptu).

I practice maybe 1-2 hours a day, depending on schoolwork and other work I have to do. Over the past two weeks my average has been down to like 15 minutes a day what with me being sick which is why winning really surprised me.

For some reason I can play piano for people without getting too nervous. I get very nervous, more than most people who don't have generalized social anxiety, but not as much as I would in any other situation. I don't know why. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's something you know you are good at.
B-flat major is the key we always warmed up in band. -> two flats B and E :banana.

Conversation is much like ad libbing on the piano just as playing a song is like reading a paper aloud.
What you did was still cool!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Hah, I suck at improvising on the piano. Had to do that in jazz band on the trombone and it was really, REALLY embarrassing. Funny how similar it is to conversing. And yep, B-flat major is still the band key. :b

What did/do you play? no play no more?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

wow, that's amazing m56!! 
i get so nervous playing (i play flute) in front of people, i hate it. i wish i wasn't so nervous though, it's the only thing i ever do really well at and the only school-related thing i really enjoy.


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

I had no trouble playing lead guitar in my band ,used to step up and do an unacommpiend guitar solo and sometimes play an instumental acoustic guitar song as well.Your right I was good at it so I was confident. Come off the stage and mingle with the people ,well that's a different story.Not good at that.lol


----------

